# Strikeforce: Houston: 'King Mo' Lawal vs Rafael 'Feijao' Cavalcante



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the rest of my cred on Mo.

edit:lol actually never mind these odds are not to my liking at all.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

crazy odds!

IMHO, Cavalcante isnt going to gas... nor is he gonna suck as bad in the guard as Musasi did


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

2k on King Mo. To be fair im not sold on this guys cardio especially in a 5 round fight. I think MO takes this hands down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ugh, both these guys are way overrated, can't believe this is a title fight that is almost an embarrassment to Strikeforce.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The most interesting thing in this fight is to see if mo's boxing has improved from time spent with Toney.

10000 on Cavalcante to follow his mentors' examples and sub the overconfident wrestler.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WAR MO. 

Not betting though, odds aren't good enough


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

1 mil on Rafael Feijao


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> 1 mil on Rafael Feijao


Hmmm!! Thats a shame... how about you give me some credits so i can put more on King Mo?? :thumb02:

aww... i wouldnt be able to edit my bet anyway i guess.
Well damn shame your going to lose that 1 mil!!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Hmmm!! Thats a shame... how about you give me some credits so i can put more on King Mo?? :thumb02:
> 
> aww... i wouldnt be able to edit my bet anyway i guess.
> Well damn shame your going to lose that 1 mil!!!



Feijao's gonna come through... 

now all I gotta do is find a hot chick to blow on these dice..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Feijao's gonna come through...
> 
> now all I gotta do is find a hot chick to blow on these dice..


Grab some Florida Snow, go to a strip club. Shake the Flordia Snow in a strippers face... next thing you know she is gonna be snorting lines off your dice as your boy gets crushed by King Mo  :thumb02:

I wish i was gold cuz then i would ask for a Sig Pic Bet. You want to make a Text Sig Bet by any chance??


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Grab some Florida Snow, go to a strip club. Shake the Flordia Snow in a strippers face... next thing you know she is gonna be snorting lines off your dice as your boy gets crushed by King Mo  :thumb02:
> 
> I wish i was gold cuz then i would ask for a Sig Pic Bet. You want to make a Text Sig Bet by any chance??


meh, why not... what you got in mind?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> meh, why not... what you got in mind?


Well... if King Mo loses il write down whatever you want in my signature for lets say 2weeks?? (Can be longer if you want) and vice versa. Of-course nothing that would offend other members.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Alright I'm gonna jump off line for a while....

Feijao wins...

your sig reads...


*I LOST THE FARM AT VBOOKIE....ALL MY CHICKENS AND HENS.....NEVER WILL I EVER DOUBT _RIVAL_ AGAIN..*

When I log back In I'll check to see what you've cooked up for a sig if Mo wins....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Alright I'm gonna jump off line for a while....
> 
> Feijao wins...
> 
> ...


I think il keep it simple BUT still meaning full. :thumb02:

*Time and Time again we doubt SideWays, yet Time and Time again he still finds the will to fight. So that WE as a forum become more educated!!. I for one fell victim to the doubt yet he picked me up and put me back on my own 2 feet with his Superior knowledge. For this i thank him every day.*

A bit long.. but it put tear in my eye. :thumb02:

Good Luck


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Feijao scores a round 3 tko!



> Round 1 - A decidedly pro-Lawal crowd cheers for the start. A touch of gloves gets us started. The fighters patiently test their range before Lawal opens up a barrage of punches as Cavalcante tries to clinch. Lawal briefly takes it to the mat, but Cavalcante gets back to his feet. Lawal, though, scoops him up and slams him to the mat. Cavalcante again hopes back to his feet, but Lawal keeps him pinned against the cage. The fighters break and restart. Lawal throws out quick jabs and gets in a low stance. Lawal throws more punches, but Cavalcante protects well. The pace slows as each fighters looks to counter center cage. Cavalcante whiffs on a big straight right. The fighters again patiently circle. Lawal moves in and takes a punch to the body, and he can't score the takedown. Cavalcante moves in with a nice flying knee with his opponent against the fence, but Lawal quickly circles off. Lawal lands a nice jab before going low in his stance again. Lawal remains crouched in a fighter's stance and draws some boos before he stands upright. Cavalcante fires off a nice low kick that knocks his opponent off balance. MMAjunkie.com scores it 10-9 for Lawal.
> 
> Round 2 - Cavalcante lands another low kick that obviously stings. Lawal shakes it off, and the fighters briefly trade from close range. Lawal takes the center of the cage, and Cavalcante circles around. Cavalcante moves in, Lawal backs away, and Cavalcante unloads a jumping high kick. Lawal, though, shakes it off, clinches, takes his opponent's waist, and then eventually breaks it off. Cavalcante presses forward with punches, but Lawal gets out of the way after a single punch lands. Lawal lands a nice lunging shot to the belly, but Cavalcante resets before the fighters simultaneously whiff on looping punches. Lawal again attacks with body punches. Cavalcante tries the same with a head shot and misses wildly. Cavalcante telegraphs a head kick that Lawal easily avoids. Lawal walks his opponent against the cage, but Cavalcante circles away. Lawal again puts Cavalcante against the cage, grabs a single leg but can't get the takedown before the round ends. It's another Lawal 10-9 round on the MMAjunkie.com scorecard.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW! That took SO many shots!!! 

Impressive performance to smell blood like that, and even more impressive how long Mo lasted being such a green fighter.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ahh dammit... this hurts. I went 0 for 3 tonight. Not good.

Damn you Rival. Dam it!!!!!!! Gahhhhhhh

Sept 4th cant come soon enough.

Also, i lost all my points lmao.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow Rival turned a million into 3 mil. :thumbsup: I, to be honest, just bet on him because of the odds being worse than he deserved more than thinking he had it in the bag.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Ahh dammit... this hurts. I went 0 for 3 tonight. Not good.
> 
> Damn you Rival. Dam it!!!!!!! Gahhhhhhh
> 
> ...



Sick sig sideways... :wink01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Sick sig sideways... :wink01:


Im a man of my word. I would love for you to be sporting the one i came up with right about now. :boo01::sad02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Im a man of my word. I would love for you to be sporting the one i came up with right about now. :boo01::sad02:


Nah I like my sig better... but take a few Gs to get you back into some vbookie action, maybe you can stack your bank back up..


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Wow Rival turned a million into 3 mil. :thumbsup: I, to be honest, just bet on him because of the odds being worse than he deserved more than thinking he had it in the bag.


I felt the odds were WAY too one sided... and bet because Feijao had the tools to stop him... but I was NOT '1-mill confident' though  

Great bet Rival raise01:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

attention said:


> I felt the odds were WAY too one sided... and bet because Feijao had the tools to stop him... but I was NOT '1-mill confident' though
> 
> Great bet Rival raise01:


I've been supporting Feijao and Shields on this site for a couple of years now.. *drops tear*

They're finally smashing to their full potential.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol i had that feeling and did not bet all in on Mo, lucky......


----------

